# 2004 Cripple Creek Cat Tourney schedule



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

2004 Cripple Creek Catfish Tourneys. Registration begins at 4:00 PM on the day of the event. Weigh-ins will start at 7:00AM sharp. Be in line at the scales no later than 7:30 AM or be disqualified. Main tournament is Channel Catfish only with a 3 fish limit. Only one fish will be weighed per contestant in the Flathead category. Entry fees are still $10 per entry for the main tournament, $5 per entry for the Flathead category, and $1 each for "Big Fish" (Channels only) and "Odd Fish". Kids under 12 years of age $5 with proof of age. Without proof of age they will have to compete against the adults.
April 24
May 22
June 12
July 24
August 21
September 25
October 16


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Would Gator and dad qualify as ODD FISH this year???? PLEASE! PLEASE!

With that combined weight I am sure to kick everyones tail. That is provided I can get them to wiegh-in in good enough shape


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

The key word is that they must be RELEASABLE....well, I guess you'd want to release either one of them even if they were dead. Nope, they'd be disqualified because of Section B, subsection 36-C of the too-ugly-to-weigh clause.


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

I see your point now, but no matter what the rules say they are still both ODD-fish.


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

Very odd.................


----------



## catfishcraig (Apr 7, 2004)

Hey Corey we need to move this tournament up my way. That way i got a chance to win lol. Its to far for me to drive down there then drive back here then transport these big fish to be weighed and hard enough to keep them alive. The bad thing would be then releasing them in the water down there and taking them out of my honey hole. Ill be down there this year to donate my money  Cause i dont do good down there for some reason.

CatfishCraig


----------



## Ducknut (Apr 23, 2004)

With Justcrazy's inferior intellect, he looks and acts like a twelve year old. Is that proof enough for the kids catagory? Maybe he can win for once....


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Corey

Misfit felt mistreated last year. We really wanted Fishnasty to present Rick with the check 

We don't mind taking other peoples money but we really enjoy taking Mike's 

If you follow Fishnasty's recommendation then more mature gentlemen should recieve a handicap. Say an xtra 10 lbs for Misfit and 15 lbs for Shortdrift added onto their big fish entry?  

Don't worry

If you agree to it they will both forget before the tournamnet


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

LMAO!!! They should stick to the "Odd Fish" pot..............cAARP


----------



## FISHNASTY (Oct 19, 2004)

I got married this year and got a promotion at work, been overwhelmed since now I'm building a house. Needless to say only got to fish a couple tournies but still weighed in big cat in one and got a 4th and a 5th I think early in the year. Anyway's I'm back online checking the fishing boards and harassing the older catfish crowd, LOL.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Glad to see you are still alive, fishnasty..I have fished hard all year and aint caught much.


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

Welcome back Mike! BEHAVE YOURSELF!!!


----------



## FISHNASTY (Oct 19, 2004)

I've been doing some fishing in the river lately for them toothy things you fish for Corey, and it's been kinda fun. Waders and some rapala's on the rocks, I had no idea it was so enjoyable. Course I still fish at night with a beer, but that goes without saying


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Good to see you're still alive and kickin FN


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

The 'Nasty one is back  .Glad to see you on line again. THE CATKING !!!


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Welcome back! 

yeah you beat mine out for big fish and placed 4th behind me that tourney. I know I know, it will never happen again. not only me placing, but nudging you out a little!  take care!


----------

